# Normais climatológicas 1931 - 1960



## jorgecunha15 (25 Ago 2014 às 17:12)

Por favor alguém me consegue arranjar estes dados para cada estaçao que está registada? Os dados por distrito não me servem. Preciso de algo mais detalhado


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 16:37)

jorgecunha15 disse:


> Por favor alguém me consegue arranjar estes dados para cada estaçao que está registada? Os dados por distrito não me servem. Preciso de algo mais detalhado



Disponho da publicação do então chamado Serviço Meteorológico Nacional com as normais climatológicas 1931-1960, edição de 1970. Posso rapidamente disponibilizar quaisquer dados, é só dizer as estações.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2014 às 17:21)

Podes disponibilizar os dados para a Estação Faro (Aeroporto) se faz favor para que eu possa comparar as normais climatológicas, perceber como tem evoluido a precipitação aqui por estas bandas ?


----------



## actioman (26 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

StormRic viva!

Nunca vi nenhum livro desses e por esse motivo não sei como são apresentadas as normais. Indica por exemplo onde está localizada cada estação meteorológica?
Tenho curiosidade em saber aqui da minha cidade, o que diz esse livrinho! ;-)

Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Podes disponibilizar os dados para a Estação Faro (Aeroporto) se faz favor para que eu possa comparar as normais climatológicas, perceber como tem evoluido a precipitação aqui por estas bandas ?



Com certeza, já estou a fazer o scan. Tenho outra publicação que me parece de grande interesse para o Algarve, edição de 1981 "Estudo hidroclimatológico da região do Algarve" . Já ponho aqui um resumo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

Hey vizinho...

Se me puder fazer o favor de me facultar os dados relativos a Chaves-Aérodromo fico agradecido, em tempos houve uma creio que aqui na aldeia vizinha de Travancas, a quase 1000m de altitude, se houvesse dados seria genial! Será a estação 38 que aparece nos mapas?
Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 18:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Podes disponibilizar os dados para a Estação Faro (Aeroporto) se faz favor para que eu possa comparar as normais climatológicas, perceber como tem evoluido a precipitação aqui por estas bandas ?



Normais Climatológicas 1931-60 de Faro (o aeroporto só existe desde Julho de 1965)
Descrição das estações:





Normais 31-60:









Estudo do clima do Algarve de 1981:









Exemplo de tabelas com parâmetros estatísticos para a precipitação neste estudo. Estas tabelas são para mim as mais interessantes, não só pelo extenso período de cobertura (85 anos para Faro) como pela indicação dos valores extremos. Permitem ainda calcular probabilidades de ocorrência de valores acumulados. Também há estudos em outras publicações sobre precipitações diárias e horárias.





balanço hídrico 1941-70 para Faro:


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

actioman disse:


> StormRic viva!
> 
> Nunca vi nenhum livro desses e por esse motivo não sei como são apresentadas as normais. Indica por exemplo onde está localizada cada estação meteorológica?
> Tenho curiosidade em saber aqui da minha cidade, o que diz esse livrinho! ;-)
> ...



Aqui está Elvas 














Vou apresentar também as explicações iniciais das Normais e o significado dos símbolos.
Depois uma lista das estações e postos udométricos com os períodos de funcionamento para mais facilmente localizarem o que existiu e fôr do interesse.

Penso que ao fazer estas cópias não estarei a infringir direitos uma vez que os autores e entidades estão identificadas e as publicações já não se encontram à venda. Se alguém me puder confirmar esta ideia agradecia.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 19:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Hey vizinho...
> 
> Se me puder fazer o favor de me facultar os dados relativos a Chaves-Aérodromo fico agradecido, em tempos houve uma creio que aqui na aldeia vizinha de Travancas, a quase 1000m de altitude, se houvesse dados seria genial! Será a estação 38 que aparece nos mapas?
> Obrigado.



Como o aeródromo é recente a estação de Chaves não existia antes de 1960. Apenas existia um posto udométrico:





e em Travancas também um posto udométrico:





As estações climatológicas mais próximas eram a de Vidago e a de Pedras Salgadas, mas as características geográficas diferem um pouco das da bacia de Chaves.

Vou ter acesso proximamente às Normais 41-70 e 51-80.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

Obrigado pela informação .... e mostra que pelo menos a sul o mês mais chuvoso do ano era o mês de Março ....

Noto certas particularidades dos dados avançados .....
1) O mês de Março era o mais chuvoso do ano;
2) Existia uma muito maior uniformidade da precipitação entre Outubro a Março;
3) Olhando aos máximos diários constato que já nessa altura existia o regime torrencial como possível foco das precipitação na região do Algarve, e não só. Assim sendo não me parece de todo que o regime torrencial tenha aumentado com as supostas alterações climáticas;


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2014 às 20:12)

Por acaso estava curioso quanto à estação de Portalegre, antes de 1941 penso que se situava em Campo Maior, daria para confirmar isto, StormRic? Era interessante ver algumas normais de antes dessa data.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Obrigado pela informação .... e mostra que pelo menos a sul o mês mais chuvoso do ano era o mês de Março ....
> 
> Noto certas particularidades dos dados avançados .....
> 1) O mês de Março era o mais chuvoso do ano;
> ...



Concordo com essas conclusões para o período 31-60. Março era em média mais chuvoso devido à sua estabilidade inter-anual, tem o coeficiente de variação mais baixo de todos os meses, seguido de Novembro, mas isto só para o período 1931-1960. Na série de 85 anos do Estudo Hidroclimatológico, Março está em quinto lugar entre os meses mais chuvosos, sendo o primeiro lugar partilhado com valores muito próximos entre si por Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro. Ao comparar agora os valores com a tábua XXVIII, em que o período usado é 1941-70, Março aparece em quarto lugar. Conclui-se que a década dos anos trinta teve uma preponderância de chuvas em Março notável.
Em tempos analisei a série de valores mensais na sua totalidade, vou procurar esse estudo. Se bem me lembro uma característica que emergia era a grande variabilidade interanual do padrão de distribuição mensal e que só na série muito longa estabilizava, obviamente, ou seja, o conceito de ano normal dificilmente podia ser aplicado, eram raros os anos com um padrão de distribuição semelhante ao do ano médio.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 22:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por acaso estava curioso quanto à estação de Portalegre, antes de 1941 penso que se situava em Campo Maior, daria para confirmar isto, StormRic? Era interessante ver algumas normais de antes dessa data.



Sim, com efeito Portalegre antes de 1960 só teve direito a um posto udométrico. Aqui estão as normais de precipitação desse posto:




Não figura sequer nas Normais 1921-50.

Campo Maior funciona desde 1860!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 22:51)

Irei colocando aos poucos as informações relevantes sobre as Normais bem como a lista de todas as estações e postos nelas incluídos.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

Consegues encontrar em algum sitio os registos dos anos/meses mais chuvosos dessa década. Penso que seria muito interessante se se conseguisse alguns registos de dados anteriores a 1930 também !

Aqui encontrei os mapas sinópticos desde 1871, mas ainda não olhei com muita atenção ....

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html


----------



## actioman (26 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

StormRic! No que te foste meter ao dares a conhecer teres esses livrinhos! Txi!! Estamos todas a pedinchar!!! 

Agora a sério, muito obrigado! Parece um gesto simples e banal, mas é este o espírito desta casa, MeteoPT, que sempre enalteci e me dá muita honra ainda existir! A partilha desinteressada e o trabalho que alguns têm em prol dos outros de forma totalmente desinteressada!
Podias estar na tua vida, nos teus afazeres e em vez disso andaste a digitalizar a pedido, tanta informação que é realmente relevante e de grande interesse, pois a meteorologia, como tantas coisas na vida, não é só presente. Também se faz baseando-nos no conhecimento do passado para assim melhor entender-mos o agora!

Um grande obrigado pela tua amabilidade! 

Abraço aqui dos Alentejos!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 23:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por acaso estava curioso quanto à estação de Portalegre, antes de 1941 penso que se situava em Campo Maior, daria para confirmar isto, StormRic? Era interessante ver algumas normais de antes dessa data.



Normais de Campo Maior:











no entanto esta estação tem uma relação geográfica com Portalegre bastante limitada pois encontra-se fora da "Ilha" do maciço de S.Mamede.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

actioman disse:


> StormRic! No que te foste meter ao dares a conhecer teres esses livrinhos! Txi!! Estamos todas a pedinchar!!!
> 
> Agora a sério, muito obrigado! Parece um gesto simples e banal, mas é este o espírito desta casa, MeteoPT, que sempre enalteci e me dá muita honra ainda existir! A partilha desinteressada e o trabalho que alguns têm em prol dos outros de forma totalmente desinteressada!
> Podias estar na tua vida, nos teus afazeres e em vez disso andaste a digitalizar a pedido, tanta informação que é realmente relevante e de grande interesse, pois a meteorologia, como tantas coisas na vida, não é só presente. Também se faz baseando-nos no conhecimento do passado para assim melhor entender-mos o agora!
> ...



Estes livrinhos são para isso mesmo, para serem partilhados ou então são inúteis  e faço isto com grande prazer, afinal também recebo imensa informação nesta troca entre todos.
Foram uma das minhas leituras preferidas. Também apaixonantes são os anuários. Penso que tenho quase todos, especialmente umas cópias de preciosidades do século dezanove que foram encontradas nos velhos arquivos da Escola Politécnica, Observatório do Infante D.Luiz. Muita dessa informação irei canalizá-la para os tópicos de eventos históricos por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Consegues encontrar em algum sitio os registos dos anos/meses mais chuvosos dessa década. Penso que seria muito interessante se se conseguisse alguns registos de dados anteriores a 1930 também !
> 
> Aqui encontrei os mapas sinópticos desde 1871, mas ainda não olhei com muita atenção ....
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html



Sim, precisamente, aos poucos vou investigando o que tenho no arquivo. Tenho as normais 1921-50 e 1901-30, além dos anuários que vão até ao século dezanove.

Ora é exactamente do cruzamento destes dados com esses mapas sinópticos é que será interessantíssimo tirar conclusões.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 01:05)

Continuação da descrição das estações climatológicas constantes nas Normais 1931-60 (ordenadas por latitude de norte para sul e regiões autónomas)


































A lista dos postos udométricos foi infelizmente organizada pelo ano de entrada em serviço, tornando-se assim muito difícil de ser usada para encontrar uma dada designação de local.
A seguir apresentarei a lista alfabética de todas as estações e postos e a indicação das Normais em que são incluídas, bem como as coordenadas geográficas e altitude, num total de 334 locais para o continente, 42 para os Açores e um para o Funchal.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2014 às 01:11)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, com efeito Portalegre antes de 1960 só teve direito a um posto udométrico. Aqui estão as normais de precipitação desse posto:
> 
> Não figura sequer nas Normais 1921-50.
> 
> Campo Maior funciona desde 1860!


Interessante, apesar do registo absoluto de temperatura ser de -8,0ºC em 1941 no site do IPMA, a menos que isso tenha sido em Campo Maior.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 01:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Interessante, apesar do registo absoluto de temperatura ser de -8,0ºC em 1941 no site do IPMA, a menos que isso tenha sido em Campo Maior.



Penso que a explicação será a seguinte: nas Normais só são apresentadas as estações que funcionaram sem grandes interrupções o que poderá não ser o caso de Portalegre. No mapa da rede climatológica do INMG publicado em 1988, a estação Portalegre, de altitude 597m, aparece com o número 571 e ano de entrada em funcionamento 1932. Por esta data podia figurar nas Normais 1931-60 pois outras estações com períodos de funcionamento mais restritos estão incluídas. Deve ter havido portanto falhas tão grandes de funcionamento que invalidaram a série para efeitos de Normais mas não, obviamente, os extremos efectivamente registados, como esses -8,0º. O posto udométrico, a 462m de altitude, funcionou desde 1910.

A mínima extrema de Campo Maior figura nas Normais com o valor de -5,0, em Fevereiro, como se pode ver na mensagem em que incluí o mapa desta estação. É pena nestas normais não indicarem o ano da ocorrência dos extremos. Noutros estudos no entanto pode-se encontrar essas datas. Vou investigar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 02:04)

Ainda não apresentei as primeiras páginas da publicação das Normais, mas aqui vão. 

Esta introdução constitui um resumo histórico das observações meteorológicas no país extremamente interessante, especialmente pelos seus inícios.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Em relação a Faro, não me deixa de surpreender o seguinte:

Média anual de precipitação 31-60: 452,6mm.
Média anual de precipitação 1895-1980: 442,5mm.

Média anual de precipitação 71-00: 509,1mm.
Média anual de precipitação 81-10: 508,8mm.

A razão de tamanha disparidade está em 87, 88 e 89. 3 anos extremamente chuvosos no Algarve e que inflacionaram completamente as séries.
Quando essa década de 80 sair da série (já em 91-20), os valores de precipitação anual de Faro devem voltar a rondar os 450mm das séries mais longínquas.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2014 às 13:48)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação a Faro, não me deixa de surpreender o seguinte:
> 
> Média anual de precipitação 31-60: 452,6mm.
> Média anual de precipitação 1895-1980: 442,5mm.
> ...



Boas André,

Efectivamente a disparidade em termos de precipitação encontra-se sobretudo nesses 3 anos que referes mas esqueces o mais importante de todos o ano 96 !
Mas com o rumo que está tomando sobretudo nos meses de Inverno, quero ver o que acontece quando a década de 80 desaparecer do mapa.
Seja como for não penso que a precipitação em Portugal ou no Algarve esteja a diminuir ou a aumentar, tem havido é claros deslocamentos das precipitações !


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação a Faro, não me deixa de surpreender o seguinte:
> 
> Média anual de precipitação 31-60: 452,6mm.
> Média anual de precipitação 1895-1980: 442,5mm.
> ...



Tem cuidado com essa afirmação, porque não sabes o que se vai passar até 2020 e se vem a repetição desse final de década de 80, lá se vai a teoria por água abaixo. Tendo por base, os valores históricos do passado, eu cheguei à conclusão que este período mais seco, pode ter o seu ponto de viragem a partir de 2015/2016.

A diferença da média de 71-00 para a média de 81-10, não foi assim tão grande, tal como a média de 91-20 também não será assim tão diferente. A década de 70 foi uma década com anos secos na sua maioria, a década de 80 não está muito diferente da década que estamos assistimos até agora, a década de 90 foi a mais equilibrada com a precipitação bem mais próxima da média em quase todos os anos, mas o início da década de 80 foi bastante seca, bem mais seca do que esta década.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2014 às 14:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas André,
> 
> Efectivamente a disparidade em termos de precipitação encontra-se sobretudo nesses 3 anos que referes mas esqueces o mais importante de todos o ano 96 !
> Mas com o rumo que está tomando sobretudo nos meses de Inverno, quero ver o que acontece quando a década de 80 desaparecer do mapa.
> Seja como for não penso que a precipitação em Portugal ou no Algarve esteja a diminuir ou a aumentar, tem havido é claros deslocamentos das precipitações !



96 foi um ano muito chuvoso em Faro, mas 89 foi mais. 






Sobre a variação da precipitação, pelo menos no noroeste (região do Gerês - lugares com maior pluviosidade anual no continente) a precipitação tem vindo a diminuir de década para década.

Leonte
1941-70: 3524,4 mm.
1951-80: 3373,8mm
1961-90: 3103,3 mm
1971-00: 2862,0 mm

A partir do ano de 2000 as estações mais chuvosas (digamos assim) foram todas abandonadas: Leonte, Portela do Homem, São Bento da Porta Aberta, Covide...


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2014 às 15:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem cuidado com essa afirmação, porque não sabes o que se vai passar até 2020 e se vem a repetição desse final de década de 80, lá se vai a teoria por água abaixo. Tendo por base, os valores históricos do passado, eu cheguei à conclusão que este período mais seco, pode ter o seu ponto de viragem a partir de 2015/2016.
> 
> A diferença da média de 71-00 para a média de 81-10, não foi assim tão grande, tal como a média de 91-20 também não será assim tão diferente. A década de 70 foi uma década com anos secos na sua maioria, a década de 80 não está muito diferente da década que estamos assistimos até agora, a década de 90 foi a mais equilibrada com a precipitação bem mais próxima da média em quase todos os anos, mas o início da década de 80 foi bastante seca, bem mais seca do que esta década.



Claro, ninguém sabe o que vai acontecer. Estamos apenas a falar de médias. Aliás, as normais são isso mesmo: médias. 
A diferença de 71-00 para 81-10 não existiu porque a década de 80 ainda se mantém na normal. 
Aliás, em relação ao gráfico que pus no post anterior, e em termos de anomalia de precipitação acumulada temos:
Década de 80: +377,9mm
Década de 90: -319,1mm
Década de 00: -58,7mm

O significa que a década de 80 ainda está a "puxar" a média de forma relevante.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2014 às 17:46)

Obrigado pela partilha amigo!
Incrível a diferença que havia entre Chaves e Travanças, distam 20 km´s mas Travancas no alto da Serra de Mairos e Chaves lá ao fundo na veiga do Tâmega... Imaginava que a diferença fosse grande, mas não esperava que fosse tão grande! :P Surpreendentes os dados de Soutelinho da Raia também pertencente ao nosso concelho já a caminho de Montalegre... Incrível como chove muito mais do vale do Tâmega para lá do que para cá!
Mapa ipsométrico do concelho de Chaves:


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2014 às 18:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem cuidado com essa afirmação, porque não sabes o que se vai passar até 2020 e se vem a repetição desse final de década de 80, lá se vai a teoria por água abaixo. Tendo por base, os valores históricos do passado, eu cheguei à conclusão que este período mais seco, pode ter o seu ponto de viragem a partir de 2015/2016.
> 
> A diferença da média de 71-00 para a média de 81-10, não foi assim tão grande, tal como a média de 91-20 também não será assim tão diferente. A década de 70 foi uma década com anos secos na sua maioria, a década de 80 não está muito diferente da década que estamos assistimos até agora, a década de 90 foi a mais equilibrada com a precipitação bem mais próxima da média em quase todos os anos, mas o início da década de 80 foi bastante seca, bem mais seca do que esta década.


 
Nos lembramos pouco de 90 porque não teve nenhum ano extremamente seco mas no geral quase todos os anos foram secos ou abaixo da média, com excepção desse ano de 1996 que foi extremamente seco !
Em relação a esta década tem sido caracterizada por Outonos e Primaveras na média ou acima da média e por Primaveras igualmente na média ou acima da média ....
Os Invernos todos eles têm sido extremanente secos e duvido que este ano seja excepção !
Em relação a este década penso que tem tido em Faro precipitação anual sempre abaixo da média, mas não muito ....
No que toca aos anos que aí vem efectivamente ainda não tendo havido anos chuvosos, mas também não tem havido anos secos, o que te garante que em vez de vir aí anos bastante chuvosos não vem aí mas é anos bastante secos não sabes ?
Como disse e muito bem o André no que toca aqui a Faro, veremos o que acontece quando deixar de existir os anos 80 !


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 19:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha amigo!
> Incrível a diferença que havia entre Chaves e Travanças, distam 20 km´s mas Travancas no alto da Serra de Mairos e Chaves lá ao fundo na veiga do Tâmega... Imaginava que a diferença fosse grande, mas não esperava que fosse tão grande! :P Surpreendentes os dados de Soutelinho da Raia também pertencente ao nosso concelho já a caminho de Montalegre... Incrível como chove muito mais do vale do Tâmega para lá do que para cá!
> Mapa ipsométrico do concelho de Chaves:



Sim, o vale do Tâmega é uma zona de transição, apresenta grandes diferenças quer transversais quer longitudinais. Vidago e Pedras Salgadas têm uma situação realmente distinta de Chaves que está na zona plana do fundo do vale.
Vou colocar aqui as normais dessas duas estações no entanto.

A propósito, onde obténs esta bela representação tridimensional?


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

AnDré disse:


> 96 foi um ano muito chuvoso em Faro, mas 89 foi mais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa diminuição está também presente na Serra da Estrela. Poderá haver alguma relação com a menor área de cobertura de florestas nestas regiões?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2014 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, o vale do Tâmega é uma zona de transição, apresenta grandes diferenças quer transversais quer longitudinais. Vidago e Pedras Salgadas têm uma situação realmente distinta de Chaves que está na zona plana do fundo do vale.
> Vou colocar aqui as normais dessas duas estações no entanto.
> 
> A propósito, onde obténs esta bela representação tridimensional?



Os mapas são da autoria de um amigo meu e colega de turma do tempo do Liceu, o Rogério Coelho natural de Faiões, Chaves, licenciado em Geografia pela Universidade de Coimbra e responsável pela empresa InovMapping que trabalha em geomodelismo.
Como bom filho da terra, colocou estes mapas na rede para que todos os possam consultar.
Link: https://sites.google.com/site/chavesmapas/home


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

Em minha opinião, comparando apenas médias de normais de trinta anos, 21-50, 31-60, 41-70, etc as conclusões tiradas serão sempre incompletas e imperfeitas. Só a evolução ano a ano (ou até mês a mês) das médias correntes de n anos permite identificar as tendências. O valor de n deve ainda ser variável para melhor se detectar eventuais ciclos. Assim ao fazer por exemplo n variar de 10 a 50 e comparando os gráficos das séries de médias correntes haverá diferentes amplitudes das oscilações e se essas oscilações forem periódicas o seu período será melhor aproximado pelo valor de n que produza o gráfico mais evidente do ponto de vista da periodicidade. Apliquei este método há bastantes anos atrás mas porque o volume de cálculo é, obviamente, enorme, só o consegui para estações individuais. Conto encontrar e recuperar esses trabalhos e colocá-los aqui.

Outro aspecto é o de extrair conclusões a partir de uma única estação, que me parece conduzir a resultados muito enviesados especialmente em locais com totais médios e número de dias de chuva anuais relativamente reduzidos, como é o caso do Algarve, em particular o litoral. Veja-se que Faro já obteve em um dia um acumulado máximo comparável ao total em doze meses mínimo. Esta situação é obviamente impossível por exemplo em estações do noroeste ou na maior parte do território. Basta portanto a presença de uma precipitação torrencial localizada num só dia e numa área restrita, como aconteceu tantas vezes no litoral algarvio, para enviesar uma média em Normais de vários anos sem que em termos climáticos de toda a zona isso tenha real significado. Tomando não uma mas várias estações, o efeito do evento torrencial localizado dilui-se e toma assim a sua dimensão verdadeira e o peso real na série das Normais. Portanto evitarei sempre tirar conclusões baseadas numa única ou num reduzido número de estações.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 20:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como bom filho da terra, colocou estes mapas na rede para que todos os possam consultar.
> Link: https://sites.google.com/site/chavesmapas/home



 obrigado pela disponibilização!

Aqui estão as Normais para Vidago:









e Pedras Salgadas. As duas estações são bastante próximas uma da outra, é curioso como foram mantidas como estações climatológicas, algo que deve ter a ver com a disponibilidade de Observadores Meteorologistas em permanência nesses locais.
Apesar da proximidade, a diferença de altitudes, cerca de 300 metros repercute-se bastante em alguns parâmetros meteorológicos, nomeadamente na precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

-11ºC em Abril é obra.


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Aqui neste link podemos consultar também uma panóplia de dados das estação do IPMA.
O ficheiros estão em excel. 

http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

actioman disse:


> Aqui neste link podemos consultar também uma panóplia de dados das estação do IPMA.
> O ficheiros estão em excel.
> 
> http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/



Boa descoberta esta! São dados extraídos dos anuários 1958 a 1988 (bem os conheço!) e já organizados em folhas de cálculo, muito bom material de trabalho. O mais difícil do tratamento de dados antigos é a transcrição para base de dados, muito pesado do ponto de vista de consumo de tempo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> -11ºC em Abril é obra.



Em Vidago não é? Quando tiver acesso aos anuários vou descobrir as datas dos extremos mais interessantes, algo que nunca percebi porque não era logo indicado nas Normais.

A propósito talvez estejas interessado nas Normais do Monte Estoril , não sei se já tens acesso a esses valores, e de Dois Portos, já agora.
Outros locais aqui próximos com estações climatológicas são o Castelo dos Mouros (471m!!) e o Cabo da Roca (143m).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 02:01)

Por acaso, Monte Estoril é que era, assim como Dois Portos, que representa bem a zona Oeste.
Se não te importares, chuta aí.
Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 02:03)

Estação Climatológica do Monte Estoril, onde estaria localizada? Altitude 31m. Pelas coordenadas nunca se consegue encontrar nada pois são aproximadas apenas ao minuto de grau 
Devia ter um cercado próprio independente, na descrição da estação nada é mencionado àcerca do local.










No entanto chegou a registar mínimas negativas, -0,9º foi a extrema, pelo menos em duas ocasiões, Fev. e Dez.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 02:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso, Monte Estoril é que era, assim como Dois Portos, que representa bem a zona Oeste.
> Se não te importares, chuta aí.
> Obrigado!



Já está e vai saír Dois Portos também. 

Consegues saber onde estava a estação do Monte Estoril?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 02:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> assim como Dois Portos, que representa bem a zona Oeste.
> Se não te importares, chuta aí.
> Obrigado!



Dois Portos, com uma fantástica mínima extrema de -6,0º !










Castelo dos Mouros chegou a ter -5,0º, como não foi de certeza um fenómeno de inversão faço ideia do frio que se sentia pois é de crer que o vento não era nulo.
O Cabo da Roca nunca passou dos zero graus, mesmo assim atingiu-os em diversos meses, Dez, Jan e Fev.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 02:26)

Obrigado! Espectacular...e a estação nem está no fundo de vale do rio sizandro, está a meio da vertente, o que torna o valor ainda mais notável. 
Não sei o local exacto de onde estava instalada a estação do Monte Estoril, tenho que pesquisar na net.
StormRic quando puderes, não precisa de ser hoje, gostava de consultar a normal para  Alvega, sei que no periodo de tempo 49 -85, houve uma minima de -9ºC, tenho curiosidade em saber se esse valor foi batido.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 02:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic quando puderes, não precisa de ser hoje, gostava de consultar a normal para Alvega, sei que no periodo de tempo 49 -85, houve uma minima de -9ºC, tenho curiosidade em saber se esse valor foi batido.



Alvega não consta nas Normais 31-60, a estação iniciou o funcionamento precisamente em 1948, segundo a informação no mapa de 1988 da rede climatológica, e portanto a série era ainda curta. Quando tiver acesso às normais 41-70 ponho aqui.

Mas pelos vistos não saberemos se esse valor de -9º foi batido anteriormente. Nem há outras estações sequer nesse troço do vale do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 03:13)

Castelo dos Mouros, estação climatológica na Torre Real. A cota máxima do terreno nesse local é 459m, na lista de estações figura a altitude de 456m mas no mapa nº35 correspondente figura o valor Hs=471m o que é impossível pois a torre não tem sequer 12m de altura acima do ponto mais alto do terreno onde está implantada. Seria interessante observar fotografias antigas e procurar a localização exacta da estação dentro do reduzido espaço da Torre Real do Castelo. Penso que talvez estivesse no terreiro virado para o Palácio da Pena.











Como seria de esperar, destaque para a precipitação média anual de 823,7mm, o mais alto valor de toda a região desde Lisboa ao litoral de Sintra/Cascais, mas não superior aos valores encontrados para norte de Lisboa até Montejunto. Destaque óbvio também para o vento com 120 dias em média por ano com vento superior a 36 Km/h e 61 dias de vento superior a 55 Km/h (o algarismo 6 correspondente a Dez. não foi impresso)


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2014 às 11:14)

Destas normais climatológicas 1931-1960, que aqui gentilmente nos digitalizaste, há algo que não bate certo no que toca à minha região. E é a falta de indicação de queda de neve em Janeiro de 1945. Mesmo que não tivesse deixado cobertura no solo (coisa que por relatos de conhecidos e familiares terá deixado), teria de estar assinalado na queda de neve e tanto em Campo Maior como em Elvas não aparece lá nada!?
Tenho inclusive digitalização de um jornal local, O "Notícias de Elvas" na sua edição de de Janeiro de 1945 que dão conta disso mesmo! o que me leva a deduzir a falta de rigor nos dados. Eu sei que são os dados avalados pelo organismo oficial na altura. Mas os testemunhos estão aí e até a imprensa local o referiu! E no anuário de 1945 não haverá referência a nada!?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

Surpreendentes os dados das estações do concelho de Chaves, como dentro de um mesmo concelho as diferenças são abismais!!! Esses -11ºC em Vidago e em Abril! Wowww!
Obrigado StormRic.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 19:04)

actioman disse:


> Destas normais climatológicas 1931-1960, que aqui gentilmente nos digitalizaste, há algo que não bate certo no que toca à minha região. E é a falta de indicação de queda de neve em Janeiro de 1945. Mesmo que não tivesse deixado cobertura no solo (coisa que por relatos de conhecidos e familiares terá deixado), teria de estar assinalado na queda de neve e tanto em Campo Maior como em Elvas não aparece lá nada!?
> Tenho inclusive digitalização de um jornal local, O "Notícias de Elvas" na sua edição de de Janeiro de 1945 que dão conta disso mesmo! o que me leva a deduzir a falta de rigor nos dados. Eu sei que são os dados avalados pelo organismo oficial na altura. Mas os testemunhos estão aí e até a imprensa local o referiu! E no anuário de 1945 não haverá referência a nada!?



Interessante notícia!
Dúvida idêntica se pode pôr em muitas outras estações, até em Lisboa onde nevou em 1954 com a população a brincar nas ruas a atirar bolas de neve e, no entanto, em média em Lisboa não neva!

Nas normais os valores não são uma contagem do total de ocorrências nos trinta anos, mas sim uma média anual. Isto é, as contagens absolutas durante o periodo de 1931 a 1960 terão sempre que ser divididas por trinta.
Na página 13, já inserida numa mensagem anterior, pode ler-se o que significa o número de dias de ocorrência de determinado fenómeno:





Assim, se, por exemplo, ocorrer um dia com neve em Janeiro em cada um de 15 anos durante o período de 30 anos, o número médio de dias com neve será de 0,5 o que arredondado dará 1. Mas se tiver ocorrido apenas em 14 dos 30 anos o valor apresentado já será 0. Portanto se a frequência interanual de ocorrência de um dia com neve fôr inferior a 15 vezes em 30anos, o valor mostrado é zero. Este número apresentado deste modo é realmente discutível na informação que contém, pode-se questionar porque não é apresentado com parte decimal. Por exemplo 0,4 significaria que em média nevava em 4 de cada 10 anos.
O valor 1 pode ainda ter diversas outras interpretações. Por exemplo, ter nevado apenas em cinco anos com três dias de neve em cada um, e nos outros 25 anos não ter nevado.

Concluindo, perante a pergunta, de 1931 a 1960 foi costume nevar em Janeiro em Campo Maior? A resposta é não! Se a pergunta fôr, nevou alguma vez em Janeiro de 1931 a 1960, as Normais não têm essa informação a qual tem de ser procurada nos Anuários ou em estudos especializados.

Irei consultar oportunamente o Anuário de 1945 onde estará certamente o registo desse evento através do número de dias de Janeiro de 1945 em que ocorreu neve na área de observação da estação de Campo Maior. Note-se que esta "área de observação" carece também de uma definição objectiva que vou procurar.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 19:13)

actioman disse:


>



Outro aspecto interessante desta queda de neve, em média não esperada, foi o facto de 1944/45 ter sido o ano hidrológico de maior seca extrema em quase todo o território continental. Os episódios de neve ou frio intenso em locais não habituais parecem ter alguma correlação com situações de seca, o que tem lógica pois ambas as situações necessitam do posicionamento dos anticiclones em bloqueio por períodos de tempo extensos durante a estação fria que para nós é ao mesmo tempo normalmente a estação mais chuvosa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 19:28)

Mais alguns postos udométricos, desta vez nas latitudes logo a norte do paralelo de Lisboa.
Figuram, de interesse para a região de Lisboa e Oeste, Sobral de Monte Agraço, Mafra, Sacavém, Alcochete, Coruche, S.Torcato, Sto.Estevão, Canha e Lavre:


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem cuidado com essa afirmação, porque não sabes o que se vai passar até 2020 e se vem a repetição desse final de década de 80, lá se vai a teoria por água abaixo. Tendo por base, os valores históricos do passado, eu cheguei à conclusão que este período mais seco, pode ter o seu ponto de viragem a partir de 2015/2016.
> 
> A diferença da média de 71-00 para a média de 81-10, não foi assim tão grande, tal como a média de 91-20 também não será assim tão diferente. A década de 70 foi uma década com anos secos na sua maioria, a década de 80 não está muito diferente da década que estamos assistimos até agora, a década de 90 foi a mais equilibrada com a precipitação bem mais próxima da média em quase todos os anos, mas o início da década de 80 foi bastante seca, bem mais seca do que esta década.



Tens algumas incorrecções nas tuas afirmações:
- até 2020 podes ainda ter alguns anos muitos chuvosos, mas também podes ter anos muito secos, até ao momento nesta década ainda não tivemos nem uma coisa nem outra, e as precipitações ocorreram no Outono e Primavera. No Inverno pouco tem chovido, já vamos em 4 anos assim ....
- Na década de 70 tiveste um ano até bastante equilibrado em termos de anos chuvosos e anos secos, como sempre os primeiros 5 anos quase todos abaixo da média ou na média e depois então 2/3 anos chuvosos de seguida. Repetiu-se o mesmo na década seguinte. A década de 90 foi essa sim bastante seca, tal como a década de 2000.  Portanto tal como o André referiu, é a década de 80 que puxa a precipitação para cima sobretudo ao nível de Novembro e Dezembro !
- Todos os primeiros 5 anos da década normalmente tem tendência para ser mais seco;

Agora quando tiver tempo vou tentar analisar os modelos para determinar como foram os meses da década de 31-60 !


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Resumo das médias anuais para as Estações Climatológicas, pressão, temperatura e humidade relativa:


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2014 às 19:55)

StormRic, tens alguma coisa de Odivelas/Caneças?
E de Montemuro? Talvez Mezio, não?


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

Tens aqui alguma coisa aqui para Santa Bárbara de Nexe, local onde moro !


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Tens aqui alguma coisa aqui para Santa Bárbara de Nexe, local onde moro !



Santa Bárbara de Nexe nunca teve posto udométrico mas vou pôr aqui os 14 postos udométricos do Algarve que figuram nestas Normais.
As estações climatológicas incluem, além de Faro, Tavira, VRSA, Praia da Rocha, Cabo de S.Vicente, Caldas de Monchique.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 20:38)

Espectaculares esses -10,2ºC em Alcobaça.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 21:02)

AnDré disse:


> StormRic, tens alguma coisa de Odivelas/Caneças?
> E de Montemuro? Talvez Mezio, não?



Para Odivelas/Caneças não há postos udométricos. Os que existiam próximos de Lisboa, para norte, estão nesta mensagem: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/normais-climatologicas-1931-1960.7815/page-4#post-466463

No Montemuro em 31-60 nada havia, o mais perto seria Tarouca e Castro Daire. Funcionou um posto em Bigorne mas só a partir de 1951.

Já ponho aqui as páginas que incluem aqueles postos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 21:12)

AnDré disse:


> E de Montemuro? Talvez Mezio, não?



Postos udométricos nas latitudes próximas de Mézio (estações climatológicas nenhuma existe perto). Nas Normais 1941-70 e posteriores deve figurar Bigorne.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 21:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Tens aqui alguma coisa aqui para Santa Bárbara de Nexe, local onde moro !



Todos os postos udométricos do Algarve  (vão alguns pegados, do Alentejo e dos Açores)














Figueirais é um posto no baixo Guadiana, próximo da barragem de Beliche. Tem uma das relações máximo diário / total anual  mais extremas. Aliás como já se conhece do vale do Guadiana onde os eventos torrenciais são históricos.

Catraia também é notável pois situa-se a oeste bastante perto do Barranco do Velho mas tem uma relação entre máximo e total anual mais extrema, com um total anual notavelmente mais baixo do que Barranco mas máximos diários superiores. Fascinante a serra algarvia.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

É impressão minha ou não existe aí quase nada do Sotavento, e a maior parte fica enfiado no meio da Serra .... e Lagos como pode ter um valor tão baixo ???

e onde ficam sitios como Sete Cidades, Bretanha, Capelas, Vila Franca do Campo, São Pedro  e Furnas para terem valores tão altos ??
até mais altos que Monchique ??


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 21:49)

Aurélio disse:


> É impressão minha ou não existe aí quase nada do Sotavento, e a maior parte fica enfiado no meio da Serra .... e Lagos como pode ter um valor tão baixo ???
> 
> e onde ficam sitios como Sete Cidades, Bretanha, Capelas, Vila Franca do Campo, São Pedro  e Furnas para terem valores tão altos ??
> até mais altos que Monchique ??



Com excepção dos dois primeiros postos, os outros constantes no último mapa são dos Açores.

O sotavento está relativamente bem representado pelas estações climatológicas: Faro, Tavira e VRSA.
Falta-me só pôr estas duas últimas. 

Lagos tem uma precipitação próxima da registada no Cabo de S.Vicente (417,6mm); o udómetro está a uma altitude bastante baixa, 12m. Também Praia da Rocha (climatológica) tem um valor que é o mais baixo de toda a rede: 416,6mm.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

Não compreendo como o Barlavento tem valores mais baixos que o Sotavento


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 22:00)

AnDré disse:


> tens alguma coisa de Odivelas/Caneças?



Paiã (Escola Agrícola) iniciou em 1941; S.Julião do Tojal mais tarde, salvo erro.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Não compreendo como o Barlavento tem valores mais baixos que o Sotavento



É verdade, bastante interessante. 1931-1960 teve com certeza uma circulação algo diferente e penso que se tratou especialmente da década de trinta, onde o Março teve a preponderância sobre os outros meses.

Mas eu já ponho aqui as estações que faltam. VRSA por exemplo teve um total anual médio inferior a Lagos, 428,2mm.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 22:03)

Podes por os da zona Sotavento sff ?

PS: Cada vez mais me convenço que esses anos 30 a 40 foram extremamente secos, e o regime de precipitação foi mais do estilo torrencial !


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 22:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Podes por os da zona Sotavento sff ?
> 
> PS: Cada vez mais me convenço que esses anos 30 a 40 foram extremamente secos, e o regime de precipitação foi mais do estilo torrencial !




Tavira e Via Real de Sto.António:



















faltam só para concluir todas as estações do Algarve, Cabo de S.Vicente, Caldas de Monchique e Praia da Rocha.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 22:42)

Esse valor de Tavira é verdadeiramente notável e demonstra bem a importância do caracter torrencial aqui no Algarve .... Por aquilo que observei parece que o caracter torrencial no sentido mais extremos afecta mais a parte central do Algarve o que não é admirar .... Tavira parece que tem uma bela queda para o regime torrencial, aliás acho que toda a zona entre Portimão e Tavira pelo que parece, dado que as zonas mais extremas tem valores diários bem mais baixos ...
Tavira com esses 545 mm é verdadeiramente supreendente ...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

Tenho estado a analisar para já o mês de Janeiro da década de 30 em termos de sinóptica e garantidamente este mês nessa década pelo menos em Faro deve ter sido de acordo com a média ....

[url=http://postimage.org/]
	
 pic upload[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Esse valor de Tavira é verdadeiramente notável e demonstra bem a importância do caracter torrencial aqui no Algarve .... Por aquilo que observei parece que o caracter torrencial no sentido mais extremos afecta mais a parte central do Algarve o que não é admirar .... Tavira parece que tem uma bela queda para o regime torrencial, aliás acho que toda a zona entre Portimão e Tavira pelo que parece, dado que as zonas mais extremas tem valores diários bem mais baixos ...
> Tavira com esses 545 mm é verdadeiramente supreendente ...



Sem dúvida! Basta lembrarmo-nos do máximo diário histórico de Tavira num dos anos do triénio 1987-89, não tenho presente qual, de 186mm!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 22:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho estado a analisar para já o mês de Janeiro da década de 30 em termos de sinóptica e garantidamente este mês nessa década pelo menos em Faro deve ter sido de acordo com a média ....
> 
> 
> 
> pic upload



1937 parece-me que foi dos anos com maior precipitação na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 23:05)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida! Basta lembrarmo-nos do máximo diário histórico de Tavira num dos anos do triénio 1987-89, não tenho presente qual, de 186mm!



Olha até acho que nem foi nenhum desses, creio até que foi em 82 ou 83 esse valor !
Eu tinha esses registos, e sei que os coloquei aqui neste Forum, mas agora não sei onde estão .... já estou registo há 9 anos neste Forum !


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2014 às 23:13)

Possas já olhei a duas décadas do mês Janeiro (de 30 e de 40) e até fiquei com


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 23:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Olha até acho que nem foi nenhum desses, creio até que foi em 82 ou 83 esse valor !
> Eu tinha esses registos, e sei que os coloquei aqui neste Forum, mas agora não sei onde estão .... já estou registo há 9 anos neste Forum !



Acho que tens razão! Por isso não estava a conseguir enquadrar nos anos 87-89.

Entretanto encontrei os totais normais 1941-70 naquela publicação só sobre o Algarve:






Interessante a secura desta trintena nas estações de Albufeira, Lagoa, Quarteira e Sagres.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Olha até acho que nem foi nenhum desses, creio até que foi em 82 ou 83 esse valor !



Exacto, já encontrei numa anotação que fiz numa publicação sobre a análise dos máximos diários: 186,0mm em Tavira em 29 de Outubro de 1983.

O anterior máximo tinha sido 132,8mm em 26 Fevereiro 1952.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

Stormic, reparaste bem na queda impressionante na precipitação de Março nessa década comparativamente a 31-60, o que quer dizer que ou a década de 31 foi extremamente chuvosa em Março ou então foi a década de 60 que foi extremamente seca nesse periodo .... 
Outra coisa é aparecer aí Janeiro como o mês mais chuvoso neste período ....

Já não tenho qualquer dúvida que é a década de 80 a puxar os máximos de Novembro e Dezembro para cima ....


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Stormic, reparaste bem na queda impressionante na precipitação de Março nessa década comparativamente a 31-60, o que quer dizer que ou a década de 31 foi extremamente chuvosa em Março ou então foi a década de 60 que foi extremamente seca nesse periodo ....
> Outra coisa é aparecer aí Janeiro como o mês mais chuvoso neste período ....
> 
> Já não tenho qualquer dúvida que é a década de 80 a puxar os máximos de Novembro e Dezembro para cima ....



Concordo com tudo, a variação do Março é notável e penso que já foi referida em estudos, vou ver se encontro. E sem dúvida que o carácter torrencial dos outonos dos 80 no Algarve foram responsáveis pela subida.

No entanto acrescento que o Março 1941-70 continuou como sendo o mês mais chuvoso nas serras.


----------

